# WAGO 750-871 Kommunikationsfehler(#0)



## Neuling2015 (4 November 2015)

Hallo, 
Ich bin noch relative neu in der Thematik, schreibe gerade meine Facharbeit und wollte nun das Programm hochladen/Einloggen bei der der WAGO mit CODESYS und er sagt mir immer den Kommunikationsfehler(#0), ich bin am verzweifeln.
Kann mir einer vielleicht helfen woran das liegen könnte?
Würde mich sehr freuen, Danke!

Liebe Grüße


----------



## .:WAGO::018636:. (5 November 2015)

Hallo Neuling2015,

hast du dem Controller eine IP-Adresse zugewiesen?
Kannst du den Controller anpingen?
Hast du bei CodeSys--> Online--> Kommunikationsparameter einen Kanal angelegt, der bei Adresse die IP-Adresse des Controllers hat?
Ist am Controller mindestens eine Klemme und eine Busendklemme(750-600) vorhanden?
Wenn das alles richtig eingestellt/vorhanden ist und trotzdem der Fehler auftritt, dann bring den Controller, mit Ethernet Settings, einmal auf Werkseinstellung und setzte das Dateisystem zurück.
Danach muss dem Controller eine IP-Adresse zugewiesen werden.


----------



## Neuling2015 (5 November 2015)

Hallo, 
Danke für die Antwort. Scheint alles richtig zu sein der Fehler tritt jetzt häufiger auf und dann muss ich meine Kommunikationsparameter neu einstellen und dann geht es wieder. 
Ich hab noch eine Frage kann ich mit der visu einen direkten Wago Eingang Tasten/ schalten zum Beispiel Parallelen zum Taster oder wie löse ich dieses Problem? 
Liebe Grüße 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## SPS_A (5 November 2015)

Hallo, du meinst einen Digital Input softwareseitig schalten? Das wird so nicht möglich sein, schließlich wird der Kontakt ja nicht geschlossen. Du kannst aber z.B. eine Varibale DI1_Visu oder so anlegen und dann mit einer "OR"-Verknüpfung mit dem Eingang verknüpfen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Neuling2015 (5 November 2015)

Nach langem probieren hab ich es dann auch so gelöst! Danke für die Antworten  


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------

